
Alonzo Church, 92, Theorist of the Limits of Mathematics(1995) - kercker
http://www.nytimes.com/1995/09/05/obituaries/alonzo-church-92-theorist-of-the-limits-of-mathematics.html
======
jonjacky
This essay [1] includes Gian-Carlo Rota's recollections of Church as a teacher
at Princeton. Rota writes, "It may be asked why anyone would bother to sit in
a lecture which was the literal repetition of an available text. Such a
question would betray an oversimplified view of what goes on in a classroom.
What one really learns in class is what one does not know at the time one is
learning. The person lecturing to us was logic incarnate. ..."

[1]
[https://www.princeton.edu/mudd/finding_aids/mathoral/pmcxrot...](https://www.princeton.edu/mudd/finding_aids/mathoral/pmcxrota.htm)

